# Never Forget



## woodman6415 (Sep 11, 2018)

God bless the United States

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2018)

Amen! Wish our nation would come together again as it did in the days following 9/11. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2018)

I remember what I was doing on that day the moment I heard about it. I have been to New York to see the reflecting ponds and the new tower. It truly moves you when you are there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I remember what I was doing on that day the moment I heard about it. I have been to New York to see the reflecting ponds and the new tower. It truly moves you when you are there.



I think it's one of those moments where everyone remembers where they were and what they were doing at the time.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Alan Sweet (Sep 11, 2018)

I agree. And don't forget who was responsible, Muslin Fanatics. No matter who is trying to rewrite that event.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

I agree on all above. Remember 3 events like 9 11. JFK 63 mt. St. Helens 80. Events that what you were doing get etched in brain.. 
May we never forget....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> I think it's one of those moments where everyone remembers where they were and what they were doing at the time.


I remember - standing outside of the Pentagon.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> I remember - standing outside of the Pentagon.



Dang Tom.... glad you made it through that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree on all above. Remember 3 events like 9 11. JFK 63 mt. St. Helens 80. Events that what you were doing get etched in brain..
> May we never forget....


You remember Noah’s ark

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

Tclem said:


> You remember Noah’s ark



GRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

